
A Guide to Hacker News for People Who Aren’t Men - MagicAndi
https://medium.com/@melissamcewen/a-guide-to-hacker-news-for-people-who-arent-men-5737bc3e68a
======
IntronExon
_Don’t click on threads that discuss gender unless you’re prepared to wade
through crap_

Whether that’s the chicken or the egg, the fact that the subject leads to
crapfests might be a motivation for many to flag and move on.

~~~
SiempreViernes
I think its pretty clear that the misogyny came first, there is no ambiguity:
people tolerate it and so it lives on.

~~~
IntronExon
Quite a few people don't tolerate it, but often the argumemts had don't change
minds, and follow the exact same well-trodden pathways. Offline that can be
managed, but online its pure flame.

------
maxerickson
The 500 point threshold for downvotes is fairly public. dang has posted a
number of comments stating it is 500.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20500&sort=byPopularit...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20500&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=comment)

------
52-6F-62
In response to some of the other long discussions stemming from contrary
perspectives, I'd be interested in seeing this post discussed.

